# Lion and Khan



## MontytheMighty

The artist is ~saint-max










Works in Progress


----------



## Old Man78

Excellent work, not how I would imagine the lion but then again my stick man wouldn't resemble him either, the khan is very good, I love the pose, great work.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Wow... Thats some great stuff. Though Lion looks a bit dark, and not in the sense of Dark Angel, more dark like Chaos.

Khan is freaking me out, he looks terrifying.


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

Lion lookes great!

I need to have a go at drawing him one of these days...

Good find!


----------



## Tarkon

Amazing work Monty!

I especially like the Khan, although not finished. He's going to be a realy bad-ass mongol!


----------



## Apostle

That is fine work indeed...I like the Khan but the Lion I actually like better, though it is not the way I would picture him....it's quite bad ass either way.


----------



## MontytheMighty

This dude's art is fu**ing epic

Mortarion









Healthy Curze









Fallen Curze 









Angron









Asterion Moloc (chapter master of the Minotaurs chapter) 









Grey Knight 









Grey Knight 2









Primarch of the XIth legion


----------



## gothik

seen the second Curze one on Deviant Art this guy is awesome


----------



## dickie bell

that's beautiful work , sort of art i would pay money for.


----------



## BlackGuard

Very impressive. This is the quality of artwork I too would pay for.


----------



## MontytheMighty




----------



## Vaz

SHOULDER PADS FOR THE SHOULDER PAD GODDDD.

Not a fan stylistically and the colours seem... I don't know, not keen. Especially after seeing Moloc, that is pretty damn horrendous, even if it wasn't drawn when the model was available.


----------



## Sethis

I'm not a fan of the giant shoulderpads and chest with tiny head buried in there somewhere, but the Grey Knight ones are excellent.


----------



## MontytheMighty

I like it but would've liked it more if he had stuck to something more similar to his initial sketches. He looks more Minoan or Mycenaean than Mongol


----------

